
Let's make a Teeny Tiny compiler - pavehawk2007
http://austinhenley.com/blog/teenytinycompiler1.html
======
pavehawk2007
I loved this series. I even made a Rust version of it with very little
compilers knowledge (this one is written in Python):
[http://github.com/sgmarz/ttrust](http://github.com/sgmarz/ttrust)

